# River trolling sauger/walleye



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

I live near meldahl dam and was wondering if anyone trolls the river for walleye / sauger ? I own a Lund that I take to Lake Erie but was wondering if some of the same trolling methods would work on the river? Where would a person even begin looking for sauger /walleye ?


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

Erie trolling patterns work pretty good on the river. I've caught walleye and white bass trolling the greenup pool. look for the bait fish as u travel the river and when u mark them set up just like erie and troll. For sauger use the famous three way wolf river rig with a rapala flat rap. hot and tots worked for the walleye.

now get out there when it's safe to do so.


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

Not sure what the wolf river 3 way rig is ?


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Hey Mike! 
Walleye : I can't personally vouch for the success of catching them trolling on the river but I know guys that have caught them casting jigs and night crawlers near the bottom but trolling is definitely worth a try. 
Sauger : I've caught sauger at the dam using jigs and minnows near the bottom. Typically the best time of year is mid November to the first week in December. Jig near the bottom as close as you can to the wall without going past it as the wall is now restricted due to the goof balls who refused to move out of the way of the barges so they messed it up for everyone :-( 
Just keep an eye on this site and believe me when they're biting really good people will talk about it.


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

I have caught many sauger at meldahl off the banks in the winter months . It's really says one guy played chicken with a barge and ruined it for us all . The year I buy my boat I find out I can't fish in the lock approach anymore. What can a guy do but keep calm and fish on


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Same here I just bought my boat last year, but last year was a TERRIBLE year for sauger.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/Missions/LocksandDams/CaptainMeldahlLocksandDam.aspx

This will show you the area below dam that is now off limits.

As the sauger run up river in the fall they really load up below the dams, but you can forget trolling at that time on the weekends,there are way too many boats in area.

You might try trolling the flats off of the main channel at bends in the river.


----------

